# Any Third Party Driver for Netgear Wireless USB Adapter for OS X



## yapcw (Mar 19, 2003)

Guys and Gals,

Anyone knows is there any third party driver for Netgear product on MAC Platform?

kindly inform me if is available. 

TQ


----------



## bobw (Mar 19, 2003)

Did a little searching and haven't been able to find any drivers. This adapter is made for the PC. If it's something you just bought, return it and get a Mac compatible adapter.

PS; Have you tried it on a Mac?


----------



## binaryDigit (Mar 19, 2003)

The state of Mac wireless networking outside of Apple itself sucks.  I think that most manuf. don't want to deal with Mac stuff since Apple has a pretty good hold on the client side (i.e. non ap's).  A while back I was looking for a Mac compatable 802.11a pccard and was unsuccessful in finding one.

Good luck, if you do find one, please do post what you find so others may benefit.


----------



## yapcw (Mar 19, 2003)

I found something which might be useful.

http://www.mcquitty.net/Thomas/projects/USBWirelessOSX.html


----------



## yapcw (Mar 19, 2003)

Third party MAC drivers for PCMCIA Wireless cards

http://wirelessdriver.sourceforge.net/


----------



## MJFROGLEY (Feb 20, 2005)

I am stuck with the only option of going wireless the apple way is by spending 85 English pounds on and airport card (the first generation) which Apple have now stopped making.

I managed to get hold of a FREE Netgear Wireless USB adaptor, so decided to give that a try.

I had no success using the method listed on the site: http://www.mcquitty.net/Thomas/projects/USBWirelessOSX.html, and so searched around for another option.

and there are a few sites out there that quote the above site as an option. I gave up, but found this site:

http://gtdriver.binaervarianz.de/index.php

This WORKED!


Although it doesn't have an application with it to configure it, all configuration is done though the Networks Pane of System Prefs, so there is no way of knowing signal strength, or to configure encryption.

If anyone else has had success with this, and figured a way of encryption and checking signal strength please let me know.


Michael
m.frogley@rave.ac.uk


----------

